# Dr. Anthony Fauci's Latest Comment



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2020)

He stated recently this COVID-19 will never go away. Another expert agreed and said simply we will have to live with it. Fauci's reason was the virus is too sophisticated that meaning so far it has exceeded everyone's estimate of it ability to infect as it has. (Unrelated, he also said to let groceries sit for a day when you get them home. Why not just wash your hands when you are done. I wipe all surface the groceries touch as i put them away.)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=fauci+says+the+virus+will+never+go+away&cvid


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2020)

I think Dr. Fauci made a fair comment.

An annual COVID-19 vaccination may become the norm for many people or at some point it may be incorporated into the traditional flu shot.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 23, 2020)

Just a idea, Why can't people put can food and other plastic boxes in the dishwasher to kill the germs?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 23, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Just a idea, Why can't people put can food and other plastic boxes in the dishwasher to kill the germs?


Because it would cook the stuff ? You might not want all your foods that are meant to stay either cold or at room temperature to be heated.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 23, 2020)

Dr. Fauci's comments are sobering, and represent another inconvenient truth that many people don't want to hear.  Although it flies in the face of human hubris, rather than "once and done" solutions, we'll have to adapt and evolve as this virus and similar biologic threats do if we wish to prevail...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

That sounds like overkill to me.  From everything I've read about this, the virus doesn't live long on hard surfaces (such as grocery bags, etc.) and we mainly have to be concerned with our own hand cleanliness, wearing masks, not exposing ourselves to other people exhaling, coughing, talking at close range, etc.  

I do wash all produce before eating it, but then I've always done that.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2020)

This article is a rehashing of a CNN description of yesterday's webcast interview with Fauci by TB Alliance. Here is a link to the actual interview. Dr. Fauci begins speaking at 4:29.

In it, Fauci said, "With a combination of good public health measures, a degree of global herd immunity, and a good vaccine—which I do hope and feel cautiously optimistic that we will get—I think when you put all three of those together, I think we will get very good control of this. Whether it's this year or next year, I'm not certain. But I think ultimately with a combination of good public health measures and a vaccine that we may not eradicate it but I think we will bring it down to such a low level that we will not be in the position that we're in right now for an extended period of time. " 

It's worthwhile to watch the webcast.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This article is a rehashing of a CNN description of yesterday's webcast interview with Fauci by TB Alliance. Here is a link to the actual interview. Dr. Fauci begins speaking at 4:29.
> 
> In it, Fauci said, "With a combination of good public health measures, a degree of global herd immunity, and a good vaccine—which I do hope and feel cautiously optimistic that we will get—I think when you put all three of those together, I think we will get very good control of this. Whether it's this year or next year, I'm not certain. But I think ultimately with a combination of good public health measures and a vaccine that we may not eradicate it but I think we will bring it down to such a low level that we will not be in the position that we're in right now for an extended period of time. "
> 
> It's worthwhile to watch the webcast.


*With good public health measures.* That right there...that's the major obstacle. Until people quit whining & mask up & stay home & wash their damned hands...the body count is gonna continue to climb. Since I work in a hospital where this crap can be spread...this is one of the reasons I remain isolated. I don't want to unwittingly infect others. If people can't do the responsible thing they shouldn't be out & about spreading it willy nilly. One gal at work said "I gotta live." To which I replied..."Well I *wanna* live & so do others."

It's great that people still wanna live their lives because God forbid anyone should have to be inconvenienced for months on end by staying at home & trying to keep the spread low. Meanwhile these folks are gonna infect other people & their loved ones because of this selfishness. I just wanna say to those folks thanks in advance.

*Didn't mean for that to sound like it was directed at you @StarSong.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> He stated recently this COVID-19 will never go away. Another expert agreed and said simply we will have to live with it. Fauci's reason was the virus is too sophisticated that meaning so far it has exceeded everyone's estimate of it ability to infect as it has. (Unrelated, he also said to let groceries sit for a day when you get them home. Why not just wash your hands when you are done. I wipe all surface the groceries touch as i put them away.)
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fauci+says+the+virus+will+never+go+away&cvid


I believe it.

I use a disinfecting wipe on things such as the glass milk bottles along with a few other things, but overall, the bulk of the rest of my shopping get's put away in the pantry and forgotten about until I need it, and aside from washing my hands thoroughly the minute I arrive home and after putting my shopping away, I feel I am doing all that I can do to combat Covid-19.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> With good public health measures. That right there...that's the major obstacle. Until people quit whining & mask up & stay home & wash their damned hands...the body count is gonna continue to climb. Since I work in a hospital where this crap can be spread...this is one of the reasons I remain isolated. I don't want to unwittingly infect others. If people can't do the responsible thing they shouldn't be out & about spreading it willy nilly. One gal at work said "I gotta live." To which I replied..."Well I wanna live & so do others."
> 
> It's great that people still wanna live their lives because God forbid anyone should have to be inconvenienced for months on end by staying at home & trying to keep the spread low. Meanwhile these folks are gonna infect other people & their loved ones because of this selfishness. I just wanna say to those folks thanks in advance.
> 
> **Didn't mean for that to sound like it was directed at you @StarSong.*


I didn't take it that way because my entire family has been extremely cautious about this virus since early March.   We wear masks in public and add gloves if in a grocery store.  Zero in-person shopping outside of food stores.  No restaurant or salon visits.  No gatherings outside of self-isolating family, and we remain at a social distance.  We talk to neighbors from 10 or more feet away. 

I'm in full agreement about everyone needing to quit whining, mask up, stay home and wash their hands.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This article is a rehashing of a CNN description of yesterday's webcast interview with Fauci by TB Alliance. Here is a link to the actual interview. Dr. Fauci begins speaking at 4:29.
> 
> In it, Fauci said, "With a combination of good public health measures, a degree of global herd immunity, and a good vaccine—which I do hope and feel cautiously optimistic that we will get—I think when you put all three of those together, I think we will get very good control of this. Whether it's this year or next year, I'm not certain. But I think ultimately with a combination of good public health measures and a vaccine that we may not eradicate it but I think we will bring it down to such a low level that we will not be in the position that we're in right now for an extended period of time. "
> 
> It's worthwhile to watch the webcast.


EEK!  I can't believe I forgot to include the webcast link!
https://www.tballiance.org/fighting-pandemics


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 23, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Because it would cook the stuff ? You might not want all your foods that are meant to stay either cold or at room temperature to be heated.



For sure, I wouldn't want to treat my ice cream that way.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> He stated recently this COVID-19 will never go away. Another expert agreed and said simply we will have to live with it. Fauci's reason was the virus is too sophisticated that meaning so far it has exceeded everyone's estimate of it ability to infect as it has. (Unrelated, he also said to let groceries sit for a day when you get them home. Why not just wash your hands when you are done. I wipe all surface the groceries touch as i put them away.)
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fauci+says+the+virus+will+never+go+away&cvid


My nephew washes all his groceries in soap and water.  He said can you imagine how many people have handled the watermelons?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???


Where I live the numbers are not increasing at all.  Any new cases are among young people according to our newspapers today.
Our city has been very good about stemming the tide, right from the beginning and the results are proving it.  In fact they are closing the special COVID-19 setup at the hospital.
People are quite good about distancing and using disenfectant on their hands when entering a public facility and that includes masks.  A lot of people make their own and it's a fashion statement.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???


In my humble opinion, while this virus is a reality out there, it's been sensationalized ( and politicised)  by the media to the point where it's hard to make sense of, or believe their reports, especially the "latest and greatest" ones. I think they're meant mainly to keep the populace scared and on edge, and to make them look at their fellow man as "boogeymen" with the potential to infect others with a dreaded illness.

I don't doubt Dr. Fauci is right about this "covid19" virus sticking around for a long stretch, if not joining its other coronavirus relatives ( which are among the viruses that cause common colds and other self-limited viral respiratory illnesses). If it maintains its capacity to infect humans, especially if it doesn't kill them off, but inflicts a mild ( or even moderately miserable) illness on its hosts, it could survive and be spread among the population for a long time.

 And as is the nature of RNA viruses, it will likely mutate like we change socks, so it may well become less virulent as time goes on and we adapt to it being around, develop herd immunity, get vaccinated or whatever.

If this is its destiny, so to speak, I don't think hiding from it, acting as though it's Ebola or bubonic plague in the Middle Ages, is doing 
anything but postponing the inevitable, and it comes with great harm, IMO, in crippling our economy, way of life, and stoking unreasonable fear in way too many people. 

Ok, off my soapbox now.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 23, 2020)

Multiple wide-ranging blood clots, bleeding in the lungs, multiple organ inflammation, covid toes, slow death. 
These all sound like minor inconveniences don't they?


----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)

I believe Dr. F. is wrong and it will go away as these things always do through survival of the fittest. People who are naturally asymptomatic will prevail and couple with others who are also immune begetting a stronger race of people who have better developed, more sophisticated, immune systems.

The alternative is we all live like we're stuck in an episode of the Walking Dead. That's unthinkable. And unecessary.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 23, 2020)

Eventually, a vaccine will reduce this illness to acceptable levels, it will likely mutate into variations that will require constant upgrades in the vaccines, and over time, most healthy people's immune systems will lower the risk substantially.  This isn't the first time the world has faced such an pandemic, and it probably won't be the last.  Following some common sense rules...masks, etc., lowers the risk for the vast majority....the Bar Hoppers and Beach Bums face the greatest risk.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???


Encouraging that some are replacing fear with logical thought.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???



The CDC web site has ton's of info on "who" is at greatest risk, etc.  In it's early stages, it hit the nursing homes, but now the younger people who ignore the warnings, and the minorities are seeing the largest increases.  

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 23, 2020)

Does any disease ever really 'go away'? Chicken pox for example. It shows up as shingles in old age and is contagious. There is still fear of bubonic plague. And malaria hasn't gone away. You just take vaccines.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

7/23 U.S. tops four million cases. New cities are now surging per NBC Nightly News


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> In my humble opinion, while this virus is a reality out there, it's been sensationalized ( and politicised)  by the media to the point where it's hard to make sense of, or believe their reports, especially the "latest and greatest" ones. I think they're meant mainly to keep the populace scared and on edge, and to make them look at their fellow man as "boogeymen" with the potential to infect others with a dreaded illness.
> 
> I don't doubt Dr. Fauci is right about this "covid19" virus sticking around for a long stretch, if not joining its other coronavirus relatives ( which are among the viruses that cause common colds and other self-limited viral respiratory illnesses). If it maintains its capacity to infect humans, especially if it doesn't kill them off, but inflicts a mild ( or even moderately miserable) illness on its hosts, it could survive and be spread among the population for a long time.
> 
> ...



The trouble is, the death figures keep going up, up, up.  That isn't a matter of attitude, or how fearful we are, it's a fact.

I'm not advocating that we walk around in a constant state of terror, but let's not minimize the danger, either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

When all else fails there is always.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> He stated recently this COVID-19 will never go away. Another expert agreed and said simply we will have to live with it. Fauci's reason was the virus is too sophisticated that meaning so far it has exceeded everyone's estimate of it ability to infect as it has. (Unrelated, he also said to let groceries sit for a day when you get them home. Why not just wash your hands when you are done. I wipe all surface the groceries touch as i put them away.)
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=fauci+says+the+virus+will+never+go+away&cvid


 I do refrigerate what needs to be refrigerated and then wash produce a day later.  I also wash my hands.

Once we have a good vaccine it will be easier to live with this virus.  They are making great strides with it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 24, 2020)

I heard on the news this afternoon,Dr Fauci said
"I wont be going on a plane or eating in a restaurant anytime soon'


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I heard on the news this afternoon,Dr Fauci said
> "I wont be going on a plane or eating in a restaurant anytime soon'


That's good news for diners & travelers.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 24, 2020)

What Dr. Fauci said makes sense.  After all, the strain of influenza that we get vaccinated against every fall has never gone away and likely never will.  Even with the flu shots, it can still be dangerous.  A few years back, my husband got his flu shot but got it anyway.  He was in the hospital for 11 days, in ICU and on a ventilator.  So even with a new vaccine, the coronavirus will still be a risk.

I have a lot of respect for Dr. Fauci.   I trust his information a lot more than what the politicians say.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2020)

Autumn said:


> *I have a lot of respect for Dr. Fauci.   I trust his information a lot more than what the politicians say.
> *



Yup.  Even more so now that he openly refuses to parse his words or be muzzled by the White House.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2020)

Autumn said:


> What Dr. Fauci said makes sense.  After all, the strain of influenza that we get vaccinated against every fall has never gone away and likely never will.  Even with the flu shots, it can still be dangerous.  A few years back, my husband got his flu shot but got it anyway.  He was in the hospital for 11 days, in ICU and on a ventilator.  So even with a new vaccine, the coronavirus will still be a risk.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Dr. Fauci.   I trust his information a lot more than what the politicians say.


In many cases, a flu shot puts an extra burden on the immune system & weakens it instead of boosting it.  That may be what happened to your husband.
A friend of mine experienced the same thing after a flu shot - 6 days in the hospital & he almost died.  His doctor initially recommended the flu shot with the usual "Due to your preexisting condition."  After this experience, he said, "No more flu shots for you."


----------



## grahamg (Jul 25, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Dr. Fauci's comments are sobering, and represent another inconvenient truth that many people don't want to hear.  Although it flies in the face of human hubris, rather than "once and done" solutions, we'll have to adapt and evolve as this virus and similar biologic threats do if we wish to prevail...


In 2016 our UK government is said to have had a team of experts examine the question of how the country should respond, should a pandemic viral infection break out, and their conclusion, I believe I'm right in saying, was the virus could not be stopped if it came. This thinking gives some explanation as to why our government was slowish in starting the lockdown, but conversely does not explain why they did enact such comprehensive, and financially damaging lockdown rules(?). Nor does it explain why they seem to have subscribed to the view the virus could be eliminated, if their rules were strictly followed, but it could be they felt "controlling the infection rates", becoming their new aim, meant having to put forward the idea was to eliminate the virus to ensure the population would swallow their lives being so restricted etc.     .


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Just a idea, Why can't people put can food and other plastic boxes in the dishwasher to kill the germs?


Why not wash things with soap & water and a little bleach by hand?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Does any disease ever really 'go away'? Chicken pox for example. It shows up as shingles in old age and is contagious. There is still fear of bubonic plague. And malaria hasn't gone away. You just take vaccines.



Polio is still out there, too.  And measles (dunno if it's a virus or bacterium, but the principle is the same) was pretty much gone, but then many people stopped vaccinating for it and it came back.

I don't think we can count on this virus just going away.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> What Dr. Fauci said makes sense.  After all, the strain of influenza that we get vaccinated against every fall has never gone away and likely never will.  Even with the flu shots, it can still be dangerous.  A few years back, my husband got his flu shot but got it anyway.  He was in the hospital for 11 days, in ICU and on a ventilator.  So even with a new vaccine, the coronavirus will still be a risk.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Dr. Fauci.   I trust his information a lot more than what the politicians say.


That's not hard is it? Trusting more than the politicians?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Fauci sounded encouraging last night on TV, about the new vaccine that is undergoing mass testing.  Hoping to God he is right!


----------



## macgeek (Jul 29, 2020)

don't trust Fauci personally.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2020)

macgeek said:


> don't trust Fauci personally.


You know him personally?


----------



## bingo (Jul 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Isn't it curious that the numbers continue to soar despite more measures taken like masks, distancing, wipes and sprays? I would like to know "why" the numbers continue to increase but all we hear is numbers. Are they old, not following guidelines, minorities, large families in small dwellings???


don't really know...my thoughts are more testing available


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You know him personally?


They may not, but I do. From the old neighborhood.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2020)

Not only will it never go away, I have no doubt it will continue to mutate.  I've been wiping down any groceries that are going into my refrigerator/freezer with disinfectant wipes....many years before this virus hit. Always buy my Kirkland disinfectant wipes in bulk. Shopping carts are filthy. I've seen people letting their children stand in the carts. To me it would be like putting someone's shoes in my fridge if I didn't disinfect the items.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> They may not, but I do. From the old neighborhood.


Thought you lived in UES and he in Brooklyn.  How did your paths cross?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

> don't trust Fauci personally.



From what I have seen of him, he comes across as open, honest, very committed to finding a cure, observes the scientific method in his research and reporting the findings, and refuses to be intimidated by politicians. In other words, he is a highly intelligent, dedicated professional. What we need is a few million more like him!

So,,,what's not to trust? Better that we should go with the advice to drink bleach?


----------



## cookiei (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> So,,,what's not to trust? Better that we should go with the advice to drink bleach?


and trust Dr. Stella Immanuel


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Does any disease ever really 'go away'? Chicken pox for example. It shows up as shingles in old age and is contagious. There is still fear of bubonic plague. And malaria hasn't gone away. You just take vaccines.


Well, there's smallpox. But don't say that too loud.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I do refrigerate what needs to be refrigerated and then wash produce a day later.  I also wash my hands.
> 
> Once we have a good vaccine it will be easier to live with this virus.  They are making great strides with it.


I think refrigerating perishable items, and washing produce well before eating has always been recommended, for reasons that have nothing to do with covid19.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

cookiei said:


> and trust Dr. Stella Immanuel


Or buying into media manufactured claims intended to discredit any deviation from the officially approved narrative. 
Okie dokie then.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> Or buying into media manufactured claims intended to discredit any deviation from the officially approved narrative.
> Okie dokie then.



Not clear what you are saying here, Birdlady. Are you saying you are a follower of Dr. Stella Immanuel, who is threatening to have Jesus unplug Facebook's servers?  And offers the "deviation" that endometriosis is caused by having sex with demons?

Please, please tell us that you do believe that.  We are so badly in need of a good laugh!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

Birdlady said:


> Well, there's smallpox. But don't say that too loud.


They are like seeds. Laying dormant and then germinating-when conditions are right. Add typhoid to the list.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> .......And offers the "deviation" that endometriosis is caused by having sex with demons?


It's not?


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Not clear what you are saying here, Birdlady. Are you saying you are a follower of Dr. Stella Immanuel, who is threatening to have Jesus unplug Facebook's servers?  And offers the "deviation" that endometriosis is caused by having sex with demons?
> 
> Please, please tell us that you do believe that.  We are so badly in need of a good laugh!


I don't know Stella Immanua


Sunny said:


> Not clear what you are saying here, Birdlady. Are you saying you are a follower of Dr. Stella Immanuel, who is threatening to have Jesus unplug Facebook's servers?  And offers the "deviation" that endometriosis is caused by having sex with demons?
> 
> Please, please tell us that you do believe that.  We are so badly in need of a good laugh!


I don't know Stella Immanuel from Adam, ( as I venture you don't either), and have no opinions one way or the other as to her beliefs, ideologies, or whatever. I have no idea what's true or what is fabrication about what's been said about her, and I don't care.

And unlike many others, apparently, I don't buy into attempts at character assassination on the part of the news or social media to discredit, or disappear those who express opinions, anecdotal experiences, or information that runs contrary to the officially condoned narrative about this, or any topic for that matter.


Sunny said:


> Not clear what you are saying here, Birdlady. Are you saying you are a follower of Dr. Stella Immanuel, who is threatening to have Jesus unplug Facebook's servers?  And offers the "deviation" that endometriosis is caused by having sex with demons?
> 
> Please, please tell us that you do believe that.  We are so badly in need of a good laugh!


I don't know Stella Immanuel from Adam ( as I venture no one else here does either)have no opinions about her beliefs, activities, or anything else about her.
And no, I don't personally believe in the role of demons ( or whatever that is you were going on about) in causing or contributing to medical conditions such as endometriosis or any other condition, though I don't judge others for what they may believe. Sorry to disappoint, perhaps instead of hoping for laughs by poking fun at others you know nothing about (not unsimilar to middle-schoolers making fun of the wierd-looking classmate) , I see there's a joke thread in this forum, looks like some funny stuff there.

My point was, again, to express my concern over the overt efforts on the part of the media giants and their minions to destroy those who express opinions, anecdotal experiences, information that runs contrary to the official "approved" narrative. That is all.

The end results of such censorship, the efforts to quell any ideas, thoughts or information not officially part of the approved narrative, is a populace that believes only what they are "supposed" to believe, for eventual control of that populace.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

> My point was, again, to express my concern over the overt efforts on the part of the media giants and their minions to destroy those who express opinions, anecdotal experiences, information that runs contrary to the official "approved" narrative. That is all.
> 
> The end results of such censorship, the efforts to quell any ideas, thoughts or information not officially part of the approved narrative, is a populace that believes only what they are "supposed" to believe, for eventual control of that populace.



OK, you finally got to the only thing in your post that I have any interest in responding to.  That is the paranoid delusion that there is some sort of censorship, a conspiracy of sorts, by the "media giants and their minons" (whoever in tarnation they are supposed to be) to suppress the free exchange of ideas. 

But if that were true, would be be bombarded daily with millions of comments on Twitter?  Would Fox News be able to keep broadcasting news clearly slanted to the right?  Would all those conservative web sites be able to even exist?

Thank God we do have freedom of speech, and freedom of the press, in this country. There is no "official narrative," and anyone is free to express agreement or disagreement with anything.

There is a generally accepted level of realism, and trust in things that are scientifically provable. That is why most of us don't believe the earth is flat, and most of us believe that there is a dangerous worldwide epidemic going on right now.  But no one is being "destroyed," to use your word, for having differing opinions. You are free to believe whatever you wish.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 30, 2020)

I 


Birdlady said:


> I don't know Stella Immanua
> 
> I don't know Stella Immanuel from Adam, ( as I venture you don't either), and have no opinions one way or the other as to her beliefs, ideologies, or whatever. I have no idea what's true or what is fabrication about what's been said about her, and I don't care.
> 
> ...


I agree about censorship. We are adults who can make up our own minds about what we see or read.
We are not children needing to be shielded by others opinions or beliefs. The media or whomever should not have the right to censor the content, except for possibly foul language being omitted.


----------



## Birdlady (Jul 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I
> 
> I agree about censorship. We are adults who can make up our own minds about what we see or read.
> We are not children needing to be shielded by others opinions or beliefs. The media or whomever should not have the right to censor the content, except for possibly foul language being omitted.



That was my whole point. Though I know I do tend to be wordy (understatement of the year?) in making those points.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OK, you finally got to the only thing in your post that I have any interest in responding to.  That is the paranoid delusion that there is some sort of censorship, a conspiracy of sorts, by the "media giants and their minons" (whoever in tarnation they are supposed to be) to suppress the free exchange of ideas.



And you would call this freedom of speech?  Dr. Simone Gold, a board certified emergency physician, spoke this week at the White Coat Summit. After over 18 million views of their conference on Monday Google, YouTube and Facebook removed their videos. 

 "But no one is being "destroyed," to use your word, for having differing opinions. You are free to believe whatever you wish."
Oh yeah, and of course there's that part.... Ooops Emergency room Dr. Simone Gold fired from hospital after attending White Coat Summit.

I just uncovered another interesting letter that was signed by 150 top intellectuals including many people on the "other side" so to speak. The entire letter is there to read if you have an open mind and you want proof that there is censorship and a persons livelihood can be destroyed for merely dis-agreeing an opposing view.

“Editors are fired for running controversial pieces; books are withdrawn for alleged in-authenticity; journalists are barred from writing on certain topics; professors are investigated for quoting works of literature in class; a researcher is fired for circulating a peer-reviewed academic study; and the heads of organizations are ousted for what are sometimes just clumsy mistakes,” states the letter. 
Full letter here.
https://summit.news/2020/07/07/150-top-intellectuals-sign-open-letter-decrying-cancel-culture/


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

Censorship by private corporations has nothing to do with interfering in 'free speech.'  The term means interfering by government, not private enterprise.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

As I just said in another thread, a certain amount of censorship exists in just about every platform for the exchange of ideas. The people in charge of any web site, newspaper, etc. have the right to decide what gets printed and what does not. Why the outrage, but only in this case?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 31, 2020)

Sunny said:


> As I just said in another thread, a certain amount of censorship exists in just about every platform for the exchange of ideas. The people in charge of any web site, newspaper, etc. have the right to decide what gets printed and what does not. *Why the outrage, but only in this case?*


Yeah, sounds anti-capitalistic to me!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 31, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Does any disease ever really 'go away'? Chicken pox for example. It shows up as shingles in old age and is contagious. There is still fear of bubonic plague. And malaria hasn't gone away. You just take vaccines.


You are correct...I've had Chicken pox when I was a kid, I've had shingles 2 times, I had pnomonia last summer...Got a vaccine  last Sept.
have to get another vaccine this Sept.   I also get a flu shot every Sept.   That Bubonic plague scares me!!!!!!!  
My husband didn't get shingles when I was sick....He also didn't get pnomonia last summer....


----------

